# Externe Seite per .jsp einbinden



## Taney (29. Jun 2006)

Hallo Forum, 
hätte ne kleine Frage. 
Kann man in .jsp Seiten eine externe Seite einbinden?
http://www.....

<jsp:include page="http://www...." >

Ich müsste externe Sachen einbinden, die man zwar per Iframe einbinden könnte, bin aber leider kein Freund von Iframes, da die Scrollbalken stören. Diese kann man zwar abschalten, doch sobald der Inhalt der Seite groß ist, wird der Inhalt abgehackt. 

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart
Taner


----------



## alehandro (29. Jun 2006)

Ich tippe dass <jsp:include page="http.....> es nicht kann. :noe: 
Hast Du vielleicht selbst schon festgestellt. 
die Doku zu javax.servlet.jsp.PageContext.include(String relativeURL) -> sagt dass es nur als Relative URL interpretirt wird.

du musst jstl benutzen. Dann geht das.

<edit> ähmm vergessen. Nach 
	
	
	
	





```
<c:import url="http://www......
```
 musst Du suchen ...


----------



## Taney (30. Jun 2006)

Hallo Danke für die Antwort. Leider sagt mir aber JSTL nichts. Wäre das ein Plugin für Tomcat oder ne neue Scriptsprache, anstatt des .jsp. 

Sorry, wenn das eine dämliche Frage ist, hab auf Anhieb nichts brauchbares darüber gefunden, außer http://www.oio.de/jstl-reference.htm


----------



## clemson (30. Jun 2006)

JSTL sind tag libs, welche du in den jsp's verwenden kannst.

weitere nützliche taglibs sind die jakarta taglibs.


----------



## Taney (30. Jun 2006)

Vielen Dank. 
Habe vorhin den Befehl <c:import url.. getestet. Da tut sich nichts. 
Die Tag Libs muss man ja noch importieren ne? 

Dies habe ich versucht, indem ich in die jsp Datei dies eingefügt habe: 
<%@ taglib prefix="c" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" %>

Die Fehlermeldung:
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: The absolute uri: http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core cannot be resolved in either web.xml or the jar files deployed with this application

Grüße


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (2. Jul 2006)

Hattest du beim Testen ne Internetverbindung?


----------



## Taney (2. Jul 2006)

Jep hatte ich. 
Ist es eigentlich richtig, dass ich dieses Taglib direkt in die .jsp Datei einfüge oder importiert man das woanders, bzw. müsste am Tomcat noch eine Umstellung machen?
<%@ taglib prefix="c" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" %>


----------

